# No Opt-out of Fatherhood in Bizarre IVF Parenting Case



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

http://www.lifesite.net/ldn/2007/jul/07071707.html


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2007)

Great - so the child lives with man (it says partner, not previous partner) who does not want him/her? I give up............    

xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Sorry - but I feel very sorry the child in this case.  Can you imagine finding out that not only were you not wanted by one parent (even if not a natural parent) but they even went to court to make this legal!! Sorry but it beggars belief, maybe they should of thought of the implications before the child was conceived.  It really make my blood boil ggrrr


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Can I ask what the clinic were thinking?  What a strange relationship between partners 
And how must that little child feel knowing that 'dad' didn't want him


----------

